# Kenai River Fishing trip



## Awix (Nov 6, 2010)

Finally got around to editing my GoPro video from fishing the Kenai River in Alaska. It was really hard getting it down to under 15 minutes for YouTube haha


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice. Did you use a guide service?


----------



## tcfishes (Oct 2, 2013)

Great video and great music. Looks like you guys were slayin em!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow..


----------

